# 3/8" cable



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

If you tried to run 3/8 cable in a 4" sewer would you feel the blockage? What are the chances of the cable turning around and coming back towards you?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

house plumber said:


> If you tried to run 3/8 cable in a 4" sewer would you feel the blockage? What are the chances of the cable turning around and coming back towards you?


 chances of the cable knotting up is very good. I doubt it highly that you would feel anything with it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

house plumber said:


> If you tried to run 3/8 cable in a 4" sewer would you feel the blockage? What are the chances of the cable turning around and coming back towards you?


 



I had a 7/8" cable bend over on itself and come back at me once in a 4" line....:laughing: I was pushing way too hard and not letting the cutter head do the work...what an idiot...but I learned. Tommy plumber still wouldn't consider himself an expert drain cleaner, but he does alright.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm trying to convince someone that isn't a plumber that this would happen and he said he would be able to feel it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I'm trying to convince someone that isn't a plumber that this would happen and he said he would be able to feel it.


 What he would feel is his cable knotting up on itself. Other than that that cable is way to small for that size pipe. 1/2" cable would work fine as long as you are not going after roots.


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ten years ago, I used a super vee on a clog in 4" CI. 
12' feet in I hit the clog.
I cleared the drain but kinked the cable- bad.
Kinks come quick.
Too small of cable.

Make sure it isn't your equipment he tries this on.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Two weeks ago I got a call from a GC
He had run a 1/4 inch cable thru a shower drain
to unstop a 3'' main between 2 bathrooms.
He unstopped the line but it stopped up the next day.
The line then ran out front to a 1 way cleanout in front of condo.
I ran my 3/8 cable on little my tanna(m661),approx 10 ft thru same shower drain.
It was a soft paper stoppage and so far has stayed open.
There were no inside cleanouts and I didn't want to pull toilet or
go down stack. Not the best way ,but it worked.
If it had been roots or grease ,I would have used double
blades,instead of a small single.


----------

